# New 10th pan class in the works...



## uspancarchamps (Mar 16, 2004)

With a number of companies coming out with 200mm pan cars in the next few months, Im working with a few guys on RCTech to come up with a new 10th scale pan car class called GT10. Its designed for the 200mm chassis but is not designed to replace Pro10 and the 235mm chassis (at least not in my mind) because that class is the backbone of 10th pan car racing. One of the other guys is working on the actual rules but what is known for sure is that it will involve the 200mm pan chassis and GT bodies (like the Corvette, Mustang GTR, Dodge Viper, etc.) For those of you that still have and run the 235mm cars again my feeling is that this class should not fully replace the 235mm class but should be a second option for those who want to run 10th pan car at their track but do not have a large contingent among the 235mm crowd or have a situation where running the wider cars is an option.


----------



## trailranger (Feb 9, 2006)

I like the looks of the BMI DB10R. I may have to get one for parking lot racing this summer. Sedan prices are killing me.


----------



## slots (Aug 19, 2006)

What cars are coming - any pix or links?


----------



## sportpak (Dec 23, 2005)

We have a few fellas here in Ft Wayne who are going to try it out. Tc prices are out of control and very complicated to maintain, let alone dial in. I hope something works out and it helps with some much needed interest.

Ben


----------



## uspancarchamps (Mar 16, 2004)

slots said:


> What cars are coming - any pix or links?



CRC's car is out http://www.teamcrc.com/crc/modules.php?name=News&file=article&sid=73

BMI has a car that will be out in March...

Corally has a car out (I think its more of a wide car) http://international.corally.com/defaultinternational.htm

Darkside Motorsports has had a car out for a while called the I-Force http://www.darksidems.com/images/pics/I-Force_1.10_Chassis.jpg

Speedmerchant has a car coming called the Formula Pro10 http://www.teamspeedmerchant.com/FormulaPro10.html

Hyperdrive has the SSE 4500 (HY-4500) http://www.hyperdriveracing.com/10scale/4500.cfm


CEFX is rumored to have a car coming out at some point this year and that is all I can think of right off the top of my head


----------



## slots (Aug 19, 2006)

Sounds like an opportunity for a conversion kit based on an oval car like a 
10L4 - all it would take is a chassis plate.


----------



## uspancarchamps (Mar 16, 2004)

Possibly. Anyway one of the other guys Im working with is going to be doing some testing and hopefully we will have some rules ready to go before too long


----------



## marcos (Feb 14, 2006)

here are some of my friends DB10R


----------



## TimXLB (Oct 8, 2005)

Marcos:

Hi,

Thanks for posting the pics. can't wait for the DB10R to come out. or you could just send me yours!!!!!!!!! j/k


Thanks


----------



## uspancarchamps (Mar 16, 2004)

This is the list of bodies I have right now after much researching:

HPI Racing
Ford Mustang GT-R (part # 17504)
Chevrolet Corvette C6 (part # 17503)
Lamborghini Gallardo (part # 7489)
Mazda RX-8 (Part # 7488)
Dodge Viper GTS-R (part #7473)
Saleen S7R (part #7469)
Ford GT (part #7495)
Lamborghini Murcielago (part #7477)
TVR Tuscan Speed 6 (part #7474) (The TVR T400R is the closest I can find to this particular body)
Nissan 350Z GT (part #7485)
Lotus Elise 2000 (part # 7476)
BMW M3 GT (part # 7452)
BMW M5 GT (part # 7450)

Protoform

Corvette C6-R (part # 141800)
TVR Tuscan Speed 6 (part # 311600) (The closest 1:1 race car I saw to this was the Tuscan T400R)

I'll probably post more as I continue looking things up


----------



## swtour (Oct 8, 2001)

10 years ago - I had hoped this type of class would follow oval racing into 4 cell. Now I hope if it kicks off it goes w/ LIPO and the slower crop of Brushless Motors...or at least has cars designed to be able to run the lipo packs like the ORION 3200s, although a 4 cell on a 17.5 motor could be fun too with very low maintenance.

We've had fun on occasion running our 'OVAL' cars on a road course w/ the stock car bodies. *4 cell oval cars balance out pretty easy when you want them too.

I wish and hope this class the best of luck -


----------



## IndyRC_Racer (Oct 11, 2004)

Great idea for a class. The first car I ever ran on a road course was a narrow pan car almost 20 years ago. Not sure if I'll ever go so far to race this class, but Ft. Wayne, IN is close enough to Indy and they guys at that track have tried to create good classes that are fun and budget minded.


----------



## CDW35 (Jan 17, 2006)

I am very excited about the 10th scale pan car class. of course I will be running the CRC GenX10:thumbsup: I have noticed a lot of interest in this class... Hopefully it takes off..
CD


----------



## uspancarchamps (Mar 16, 2004)

Im hoping so too. Here are plenty of pictures so that folks can make their bodies look like actual race cars:

 Racing Sports Cars Photo Archive You can check out the FIA GT pictures and the National GT pictures

Here are the websites for a few GT championships:

FIA GT Championship

British GT Championship

BELCAR Belgian GT Championship

 ADAC GT Masters Championship


----------



## uspancarchamps (Mar 16, 2004)

One of the boys on RCTech said that he will begin working on something when he gets back tomorrow night from racing in Chesapeake. I will do my best to keep you guys posted


----------



## uspancarchamps (Mar 16, 2004)

Here is the basic structure that the guy I am working with came up with for GT10. Now a couple of the specs have not been decided upon because we're waiting on more of these things to hit the market before coming up with anything truly definitive.


----------



## Herc Driver (Oct 4, 2001)

I like the corally F-1...


----------



## uspancarchamps (Mar 16, 2004)

well has anybody had a chance to try one of these cars out? I know that the CRC is available and the BMI will be online in a week or so.


----------



## HappyGene (Jan 1, 1970)

Oh man, this all sounds yummy yummy!

I might channel an old 10L: drop the t-bar, cut the axle and whip out some EV-10 style links.

All under a body that mostly looks like it ought to......Hurt me, Baby..........


----------



## Bill Mosher (Apr 22, 2004)

This sounds really cool!!!

I think this is perfect for those of us who love sports car racing, but don't have an interest in the touring car thing.(body wise or chassis wise)

Now if we could only find someone to pull some prototype bodies.......hhmmmm......Dale?

I can see it now, mini ALMS:woohoo::thumbsup:


----------



## uspancarchamps (Mar 16, 2004)

Right now Im compiling a GT body list to send to the guy who is the brainchild behind this whole thing and hopefully we can have something to announce in time for outdoor racing


----------



## uspancarchamps (Mar 16, 2004)

Hey everyone, I talked with the guy who came up with the idea for this class and would you be averse to the idea of any 2 door coupe body? This would open things up to anything from supercars to GT racecars


----------



## uspancarchamps (Mar 16, 2004)

Not much talk in this...hello?


----------

